# Help me make make my 15 eye shadow palette, Please!!



## Glitterati (Oct 2, 2008)

Please let me know your suggestions for making a 15 shadow palette.  I am looking for a good range and cross section of all colors so need recommendations for blues, greens, pinks, browns, neutrals and must haves, etc.  

Let me know what colors you would pick if you only had one palette and nothing else.

For reference I am a NC40. Thanks and I look forward to your input!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 2, 2008)

When I travel, I always make one pallette that would be sufficient for a trip.  Here's what I usually have. 
1.  Nylon or Nake Lunch
2.  Amber Lights
3.  Bronze or Antiqued
4.  Star Violet or Falling Star
5.  Parrott
6.  Electra
7.  Satellite Dreams or Parfait Amour
8.  Humid
9.  Nocturnelle
10.  Club
11.  Beauty Burst
12.  Brun
13.  Chrome Yellow or Juiced
14.  Black Tied or Carbon
15.  Beauty Marked


----------



## marielle78 (Oct 3, 2008)

1. Amber Lights
2. Humid
3. Expensive Pink
4. Magnetic Fields
5. Time and Space/Woodwinked
6. Shroom/Rice Paper (whatever neutral highlighter you prefer)
7. Saddle
8. Cranberry 
9. Carbon
10. Beautiful Iris
11. Bronze
12.Juxt
13. Solar White
14. Embark
15.Antiqued


----------



## smexiebinks (Oct 3, 2008)

1.Rule
2.Chrome Yellow
3.Paradisco
4.Jest
5.Beauty Marked
6.Electric Eel
7.Retrospeck
8.Aquadisiac
9. Parfait Amour
10. Swimming
11.Romping
12. Humid
13.Carbon
14. Knight Divine
15. Sushi Flower

I don't necessarily know your skin tone or your preference in colors. These are my favorite, I love these colors!


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 3, 2008)

1. Shroom
2. Mulch
3. Satin Taupe
4. Carbon
5. Expensive Pink
6. Espresso
7. Electra
8. Cranberry
9. Sketch
10. Humid
11. Deep Truth
12. Sable
13. Jest
14. Bronze
15. Woodwinked


----------



## jdechant (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitterati* 

 
_Please let me know your suggestions for making a 15 shadow palette. I am looking for a good range and cross section of all colors so need recommendations for blues, greens, pinks, browns, neutrals and must haves, etc. 

Let me know what colors you would pick if you only had one palette and nothing else.

For reference I am a NC40. Thanks and I look forward to your input!_

 
Thanks for posting this thread! I am also a NC40 looking for the "necessary" eyeshadows..


----------



## darkwater_soul (Oct 3, 2008)

Depends on what you typically like to wear, more color or more neutral. A great idea to start with is some basic neutrals - 

1. Brule (neutral highlight no shimmer)
2. Naked Lunch (same as above, shimmery)
3. Saddle or Soft Brown (defenition of crease, blending color)
4. Handwritten ( further darken crease )
5. Carbon (everyone needs a matte black shadow)

More range of color - 

6. Club (just gorgeous)
7. Print (smokey eye)
8. Plumage (deep blue no shimmer, deepen blues and greens)
9. Shimmermoss or Steamy (great with plumage, g.gold, purples)
10. Sumptuous Olive (pair with print and club... yum)
11. Gorgeous Gold (beautiful as a quick wash over the eye)
12. Sketch (darken purple and pink eyes, use as liner)
13. Cranberry (great with ex. pink and sketch)
14. Humid (S. olive, plumage, g. gold... great green)
15. Expensive Pink (wash, g.gold/ sketch/cranberry with a little carbon to darken it... lovely)


----------



## Glitterati (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smexiebinks* 

 
_1.Rule
2.Chrome Yellow
3.Paradisco
4.Jest
5.Beauty Marked
6.Electric Eel
7.Retrospeck
8.Aquadisiac
9. Parfait Amour
10. Swimming
11.Romping
12. Humid
13.Carbon
14. Knight Divine
15. Sushi Flower

I don't necessarily know your skin tone or your preference in colors. These are my favorite, I love these colors!_

 
Thanks, my skin tone is NC40 and I was looking for a good range of all colors plus I'm new at all this so all these suggestions are great!  Some of the colors I know the others I will have to go to the store and check them out.  Thanks again!


----------



## Glitterati (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_Depends on what you typically like to wear, more color or more neutral. A great idea to start with is some basic neutrals - 

1. Brule (neutral highlight no shimmer)
2. Naked Lunch (same as above, shimmery)
3. Saddle or Soft Brown (defenition of crease, blending color)
4. Handwritten ( further darken crease )
5. Carbon (everyone needs a matte black shadow)

More range of color - 

6. Club (just gorgeous)
7. Print (smokey eye)
8. Plumage (deep blue no shimmer, deepen blues and greens)
9. Shimmermoss or Steamy (great with plumage, g.gold, purples)
10. Sumptuous Olive (pair with print and club... yum)
11. Gorgeous Gold (beautiful as a quick wash over the eye)
12. Sketch (darken purple and pink eyes, use as liner)
13. Cranberry (great with ex. pink and sketch)
14. Humid (S. olive, plumage, g. gold... great green)
15. Expensive Pink (wash, g.gold/ sketch/cranberry with a little carbon to darken it... lovely)_

 
Wow what a bonus, descriptions and suggestions!! Thanks, it really helps us new to Mac to understand the different usages of the shadows and what goes good what shadow.


----------



## Glitterati (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Thanks for posting this thread! I am also a NC40 looking for the "necessary" eyeshadows.._

 
No problem, I have learned so much from all the wonderful people here on Specktra by just reading these different threads on the WOC forum.


----------

